# New Michigan law



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Michigan Law: 

The Michigan State Police are cracking down on speeders heading into Detroit . 

For the first offense, they give you two Detroit Lions tickets. If you get stopped a second time, they make you use them. 






Q. What do you call 47 millionaires around a TV watching the Super Bowl ? 

A. The Detroit Lions. 



Q. What do the Detroit Lions and Billy Graham have in common? 

A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell 'Jesus Christ'. 



Q. How do you keep the Detroit Lions out of your yard? 

A. Put up a goal post. 



Q. Where do you go in Detroit in case of a tornado? 

A. To the Detroit Lions Stadium - they never have a touchdown there! 



Q. What do you call a Detroit Lion with a Super Bowl ring? 

A. A thief. 



Q. What's the difference between the Detroit Lions and a dollar bill? 

A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill. 



Q. How many Detroit Lions does it take to win a Super Bowl? 

A. Nobody knows and we may never find out. 



Q. What do the Detroit Lions and a possums have in common? 

A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road. 

:lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Aren't you tough on the Lions Matt Millen is gone things will get better. 
Those are some great lines:hurah:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Even recycled for the current horrible team they're still funny. :lol:


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

Why doesn't Grand Rapids have a Professional football team? Because then Detroit would want one.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Bitter part of one your table is now ready........:lol:


----------

